# Upgrade MBP 15 late 2011 SSD



## koalasniper (18 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai récemment changé mon mbp 13 pour un mbp 15" late 2011.

J'aimerais bien lui donner un petit coup de fouet. 
Pour cela je me suis penché sur le SSD et un optical bay.

C'est là que je me pose quelques questions... Car plus je m'intéresse au sujet plus je me perd.

1/ Tout d'abord, j'installerais le HDD déjà présent dans le mbp dans l'optical bay vu qu'il y a un problème avec la gestion SATA 6Go/s, et je mettrais le SSD dans l'ancien emplacement du HDD.
Déjà ça, est-ce bon?

2/ Ensuite pour installer ML...
Si le deux DD sont dans le mbp je devrais pouvoir booter sur le HDD et lancer une clean instal de ML sur le SSD non? Mais ensuite que faire de l'ancien installation sur le HDD et des applications?

Est-ce plus simple d'utiliser un soft comme super duper et cibler les fichiers systèmes et les applications?

3/ Le matos...
Je compte prendre un Crucial M4 et l'optical bay de MacWay... Est-ce un bon choix?


De simples oui me suffiront... Je sais que le sujet a été abordé maintes et maintes fois, mais je n'ai pas envie de foutre en l'air la bête....

Merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2012)

Hello,

_Crucial M4 je dis oui,l'optical bay je dis bof,prends toi un data doubler de chez OWC (bien meilleur qualité)
_ta démarche est correcte,installer le SSD sur le SATA principal (a la place du HDD),et le HDD a la place du SuperDrive dans le data doubler
_ensuite installe ML sur le SSD depuis le HDD (qui est toujours ton disque de démarrage,a verifier dans les préférences)
_une fois ML installé sur le SSD,désigne le comme disque de démarrage (depuis tes prefs du HDD on est d'accord)
_nouveau démarrage sur SSD avec ML tout neuf,tu formates ton HDD depuis Utilitaires de ton OS du SSD (si tu veux un HDD propre et nettoyé)

ça ressemble fort a une méthode clean install,n'oublies pas de sauvegarder ton HDD avant toutes manipulations...

Par contre je sais pas si le MBP démarrera correctement si tu fais un échange de baie du HDD,genre avant ton intervention le disque de démarrage HDD est sur le SATA principal,aprés ton intervention il est sur le SATA SuperDrive!

A la limite je te preconise une Clean Install depuis une clé USB bootable il y a un tuto très bien fait sur ce site "Mountain Lion et Clean Install"


----------



## koalasniper (19 Août 2012)

Bonjour, 

Merci pour le conseil de la clé USB, effectivement, cela me semble plus sûr. 

Pour le matériel, je vais me pencher sur ce disk doubler. J'ai lu dans plusieurs topic de macgen que c'est un bon choix. De plus il est livré avec des outils ainsi qu'un boitier pour le superdrive ce qui n'est pas du luxe. 

Après une clean install, cela pose un problème si je copie colle mon dossier Applications du HDD dans celui du SDD? Elles devraient marcher comme avant non? Sur OsX plus ou moins toutes les data des Apps sont dans leurs paquet .app ?

Deuxième question qui me tracasse, est-ce "mal" d'avoir une application dans le SDD et ses données dans le HDD? Par exemple iTunes ou iPhoto dans le SDD et les musiques et les photos sur le HDD?

Bien évidemment pour mes projets en cours, ils seront sur le SDD avec FCPX, je ne demande ça que pour une question d'économie de place, j'ai une très grosse librairie iTunes ainsi que beaucoup de photos et ne pourrait les mettre sur le HDD. 

En tout cas, merci pour la réponse!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2012)

Le Doubler de chez Storeva est une copie du Data Doubler d'OWC,ça n'a pas l'air mauvais!pour le kit d'outils,méfies toi ceux fournis sont de piètre qualité...il te faut un Philips Screw Cruciforme T000 voir T00!
Pour ta Clean Install,cela n'en est plus une si tu réimportes tes anciens dossiers d'Apps,le Top c'est de les réinstaller une par une depuis Apps Store!c'est long mais c'est comme ça!et ensuite tu réimportes tes données (Son,images etc)
Pour ta gouverne,j'ai 2 SSD internes sur ma config dans le but de séparer l'Os,le System et les Apps sur le SSD de démarrage (en l'occurrence le 830) et le dossier Utilisateurs (sur le M4)!Ainsi je soulage mon SSD principal des dossiers Musiques,Images,Vidéos,Téléchargement etc qui prennent de l'espace!cette manoeuvre a des avantages non négligeables!ils existent plusieurs façons de procéder (voir tutos sur site)
Exemple concret:Itunes (Apps) sur mon 830,toute la bibliothèque sur le M4...idem pour chaques Apps etc
Avec cette manip,idem comportement pour tes projets en cours,Apps lancée depuis ton SSD,mais projet stocké sur ton HDD!
J'espere être compréhensible!


----------



## koalasniper (19 Août 2012)

Oui, c'est tout à fait compréhensible je te rassure. 

J'avais juste un doute pour l'accès aux données entre les disques HDD et SSD, mais s'ils s'entendent bien entre eux c'est parfait ^^

Evidemment j'imagine que de cette façon on utilise pas le maximum de la puissance du SSD vu qu'on est encore dépendant du HDD pour photos et musique. Cependant, je pense qu'on y gagne toujours en ouverture d'application, démarrage et stabilité. 

Pour l'installation, au final j'ai pris le Crucial M4 avec une interface de connexion SATA-USB, ça sert toujours de toute manière, et je ferais une clean install avec l'interface simplement. 

Mon dossier d'application est plutôt lourd (60Go), tout réinstaller à la main me plombe un peu le moral, je pense que je copierais le plus gros, et je ferais des clean install de certaines apps comme FCPX depuis l'app store, etc. 

Merci pour tout tes conseils j'y vois plus clair. À vrai dire ce qui m'a perdu était le débat qui concernait la baie sur laquelle brancher le SSD entre la principale et celle du superdrive. J'espère que le problème des vibrations et de la chaleur pour l'HDD sur le superdrive est plus une "idée" qu'autre chose.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2012)

C'est vrai que la place idéale d'un HDD est sur la baie principale!maintenant beaucoup ont adopté la config SSD sur baie principale et HDD sur baie SuperDrive!il n'y a pas a ma connaissance de problèmes signalés concernant cette config!

Juste pour infos,tu es sur un Late 2011,si ça se trouve,la baie du SuperDrive est en SATA 3.As tu vérifier dans "A propos de ce mac" puis "matériel" et "ATA"?


----------



## koalasniper (19 Août 2012)

Pour l'instant, je n'ai pas encore le 15". Il devrait être livré début de semaine.

En tout cas sur mon MBP 13" early 2011 je suis bel et bien en SATA II sur la baie du SuperDrive.

Je vérifierais dès que je le reçoit, et si effectivement je suis en SATA III je ne me poserais plus de questions et laisserais le HDD dans son emplacement originel... Mais je n'y crois pas trop. 


Je mettrais à jour ce post au fur et à mesure... Notamment mes impressions si le SDD est sur le SuperDrive du bruit et des vibrations, ce qui manque cruellement sur la toile.  

En tout cas, merci beaucoup pour ces conseils avisés!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2012)

De rien,ouep tiens nous au bigoo,cela permettra d'alimenter ce fil et de partager les experiences config en SSD!

A plus

PS:je suis prêt a parier que tu est en SATA 3 sur ton Late 2011...


----------



## koalasniper (23 Août 2012)

Bonjour!

D'abord mes travaux préparatifs, j'ai utilisé Carbon Copy Cloner pour transférer le système dans le SSD depuis mon 13". J'ai exclu du transfert mon "home".

J'ai reçu la bête ce matin. 

J'ai vérifié pour le SATA, et effectivement c'est un SATA III. Par contre, plusieurs sites spécialisés annonçaient une incompatibilité de ce périphérique avec les SSD 6go/s, ce qui peut causer divers crash et une lenteur sur le SSD. Donc le SSD ira sur la baie principale, l'HDD dans le disk doubler. 

Après vérification que tout était correct et que tout les composants fonctionnaient j'ai commencé l'upgrade.

Pour le démontage et montage j'ai suivi pas à pas ce que disait ifixit.

J'ai commencé par transférer mes 8go de RAM de mon ancien mbp 13 sur le 15, puis j'ai mis l'HDD du 13 dans le disk doubler (non pas sans mal, pour que les vis coïncident avec les trous du DD).
J'ai installé le SSD dans la baie principale du 15, retiré le superdrive et mis le disk doubler à la place.

Au démarrage de la machine, j'ai maintenu la touche ALT enfoncée pour pouvoir choisir le disque de démarrage et je suis parti sur le SSD.
Une fois démarré, un coup de préférence système, comptes, clic droit sur le nom de mon compte pour avoir les options avancées et j'ai indiqué l'emplacement de mon ancien home (sur le HDD).
Après redémarrage j'ai tout retrouvé, préférences, fonds d'écrans, mails, etc.

Je suis en train de supprimer l'ancien système et le dossier d'application du HDD.



A NOTER!

A propos du HDD dans le disk doubler:

Après avoir branché le SuperDrive dans son boitier externe et importé un CD, j'ai constaté (c'était une évidence mais bon), lors de l'importation d'un CD le superdrive vibre beaucoup et le CD ne sort pour ainsi dire pas froid. 
Je suppose donc qu'il est erroné de dire que mettre un HDD dans la baie du superdrive et mauvais, je pense qu'un HDD ne vibrera et ne chauffera pas plus que le SuperDrive en plein effort. 



En espérant que ce post peut aider, 

Koala.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2012)

Bonnes nouvelles pour toi l'ami,content d'avoir pu participer a cette expérience d'upgrade!

Le HDD est bien ancré au Doubler,pas de raisons de s'inquiéter!

D'ailleurs que penses tu de la qualité de finition du Doubler Storeva?


----------



## koalasniper (28 Août 2012)

Alors, 

Le Doubler est de bonne facture, j'ai un galéré pour les vis au début, parce qu'il faut que le DD soit positionné au poil. Autrement ça a l'air solide, tout en métal, pas de bout en plastique qui risque de s'abîmer.

Par contre, le boitier pour le superdrive lui est pas super super... Comme indiqué c'est du plastique. Bon il faut reconnaitre qu'on met le superdrive dedans, on le clipse et c'est bon. Parfois les disques avaient du mal à sortir alors j'ai un peu écarté l'ouverture avec une pince et ça va beaucoup mieux. 
Ce que je trouve limite par contre, c'est qu'une fois la boite fermé, impossible de l'ouvrir sans la détériorer.


As-tu activé le TRIM sur ton M4? Je suis allé sur plusieurs forums chez Crucial et il y autant de voix pour que contre. Perso je l'ai activé, je n'ai pas remarqué de baisse de vitesse notoire, et si c'est bon pour le disque tant mieux.


----------



## Membre supprimé 447952 (30 Août 2012)

Salut, 
j'ai pas tout lu votre discussion, mais j'ai fait la même manip que toi il y a 2 ans environs, je l'ai jamais regretté et j'ai vraiment beaucoup apprécié la magie du SSD sur mon macbook white !

Il y a quelques semaines j'ai acheté le meme MBP que toi sur le refurb (8.2) et je ne pouvais pas vivre sans SSD après l'experience de mon MBW. Mais ce coup si j'ai préféré ne pas mettre d'optical bay mais juste acheter un "gros" SSD (250Go OCZ Vertex 4 : débit de porc  ) car niveau batterie j'ai eu pas mal de perte avec les deux disque. Et me déplaçant pas mal avec mon matos le HD interne (à la place du CD) avec le temps à prix cher et aujourd'hui il est quasi HS (débit de transfert super long) mais le fait qu'il soit à la place du CD ne change rien, c'est mes déplacements qui ont causé ça.

Tout ça juste pour partager mon expérience pour d'autre qui voudrais faire comme nous  je le conseil à toutes les personnes voulant donné un grand coup de jeune à une vieille machine ou juste booter en 5sec et installer Aperture en 5min !


----------

